# Zr Race 2012



## Foxfreak (9. März 2012)

Halli Hallo liebes Forum .. Habe mich ursprünglich für einen Umbau meines jetztigen Bikes entschieden allerdings würden die kosten für mein Vorhaben meine Finanzen übersteigen .. Also kann ich mir auch gleich ein neues kaufen  Ich möchte erstmal beim Hardtail bleiben .. nach einigen Überlegungen glaube ich das dass für meine Trails genügt .. Mir gefallen Radon-Bikes im allgemeinen und hätte ich das Geld für ein Slide würde es so eines werden allerdings meine ich das es ein Zr Race 6.0 auch tuen könnte .. ist zwar nicht der selbe Einsatzzweck aber ich erhoffe mir von dem Race guten Vortrieb , denn ich muss ja auch die Anfahrten bewältigen ... leider finde ich sehr wenige Infos zum Race 6.0 im Netz und auch keine Testberichte ... 

Deshalb meine Frage : Haben einige von euch das Bike ebenfalls bestellt oder sogar schon erhalten und könnten mir etwas über ihre Erfahrungen damit erzählen ?  Eventuell auch Bilder denn die Verkaufsbilder auf den Homepages zeigen die Bikes immer leicht verfälscht .. soweit von mir , lg Freak .


----------



## internetsurfer (9. März 2012)

hallo, ich habe das race 6.0 von 2011 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Bei Fragen bitte Nachricht an mich. Ein Foto habe gerade gerade in den Bilderthread geladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxfreak (9. März 2012)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> hallo, ich habe das race 6.0 von 2011 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Bei Fragen bitte Nachricht an mich. Ein Foto habe gerade gerade in den Bilderthread geladen.



Danke erstmal für die antwort , aber das 2011 unterscheidet sich schon stark vom 2012 welches ja ein fox-fahrwerk hat und höhere sram schaltung und auch das design ist anders , es sollte also schon ein 12 er model sein


----------



## c-st (10. März 2012)

Was willste denn wissen? Gabel? Federt und dämpft. Bremse? Bremst. Schaltung? Schaltet.
Im Ernst, was soll man schreiben? Die Teile sind gut und funktionieren, das Design ist fürs Fahrverhalten unerheblich und ob die Geometrie passt und deinen Vorstellungen entspricht musst du ausprobieren. Mir taugt das Rad 1a.


----------



## Foxfreak (10. März 2012)

So ein Foto in Natura würde mich eventuell mal interessieren  und es ging mir nicht direkt um die Komponenten sondern eher um die Grenzen des Gesammtpacketes ... was man fahren kann und was man lassen sollte  Aber ich denke ich bestell es dann mal lieber und überzeug mich selber davon


----------



## Frangz (11. März 2012)

Hej FoxFreak,
mein zr Race 6.0 2012 ist am Donnerstag angekommen 

Ich bin von meinem Sportlichem crossrad auf das MTB umgestiegen, aber bin noch keine wirkliche Tour/trail bis jetzt gefahren.

Aber Stell doch einfach genaue Fragen ins Forum oder schreib mich an wenn du bestimmte Fotos haben willst, ich kann dir jegliche details abfotographieren.

mfg Frangz


----------



## Foxfreak (11. März 2012)

Frangz schrieb:


> Hej FoxFreak,
> mein zr Race 6.0 2012 ist am Donnerstag angekommen
> 
> Ich bin von meinem Sportlichem crossrad auf das MTB umgestiegen, aber bin noch keine wirkliche Tour/trail bis jetzt gefahren.
> ...





Glückwunsch erstmal zum neuen Bike  
Pm ist raus


----------

